# Spawn



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Todd Mcfarlane has announced a new Spawn movie. Because we were all looking for that right? Anyways, Todd has written the script for Blumhouse and they are going to let him direct this as well. Sounds like a good plan so far. After saying that Spawn is barely in the movie and doesn’t have any lines, they announce Jamie Foxx has signed to play Spawn. Ok. Sure thing. The original film wasn’t even good for 1997 or whenever it was released. The comic keeps being churned our every month, but let’s be honest, nobody has read Spawn since 1995. The cartoon that was on HBO was solid enough. But I’m stunned that anyone is throwing money at Todd in 2018 to make a new movie. He says this isn’t really a Spawn movie at all, but it’s a Sam and Twitch movie. The huge fat cop and skinny cop from the comic. He compares it to Jaws. Also BBC supposedly wants a Sam and Twitch tv show, directed by Kevin Smith. Nothing could go wrong there.


----------

